# Problem with ELECTRIC DRYER plugs



## SpaceCrawler (Apr 8, 2007)

I am planning on buying a washer and electric dryer. I currently have an air conditioning unit that uses a 250 watt oversized plug, which I planned to plug my dryer into. The fuze box indicates that its a 30 amp line, so it should be ok for the 30 amp LG dryer. The only problem is the plug configuration on the wall outlet. The outlet has one hole and two horizonal slots, similar to the one marked "6-30p" in this image:










However the common dryer cords you buy in stores have different looking male plugs, which obviously won't fit in the wall outlet I have. 

I'd wanted to make my own cord anyway since I needed it slightly longer than the 6 foot length you can buy in stores. So I'm wondering is it possible to buy a male plug that'd fit the wall outlet I have and operate my dryer safely?

Thanks for any tips...

Sean


----------



## Nhrafan (Mar 2, 2007)

If it is like the one you mentioned you can buy those plugs. 

You can probably find them cheaper than this but this is an example...

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg/itemDetailsRender.shtml?ItemId=1611784148


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Apr 8, 2007)

Yeah, I can probably find the parts easy enough, but I'm more concerned about the safety factor. 

I'm not an electrician but I was told as long as its a 30 amp fuse controlling that line then it should be fine, no matter the plug configuration (as long as its a 250 watt 30 amp cord/plug). But I'm just not sure that its possible to do this and be safe.

Sean


----------



## Nhrafan (Mar 2, 2007)

Well I'm just learning about electrical myself for the most part so on this type of thing I keep my mouth shut and let the pro's answer. 

Someone here will be able to help more with what is "safe" and what is to code for this. 

Good luck.


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Little lat ehre, but I would just change the outlet itself. If you have an old fuse box, be sure to remove *both* fuses that supply power to that circuit and double check that power is off to both lines. If you have a breaker box, just flip the breaker going to that circuit. Still double check that the power is off to the circuit.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Mar 18, 2007)

Dryers do not use 240 volt. They use 120/240 volt. Chances are, the A/C outlet is "straight" 240v only.
NEMA # 14-30R


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

John? Atre you saying you use different wire and breaker for dryers than you do for ac's? I agree that the whole dryer does not use 220, but the power is routed to where it needs to be depending on internal wiring of the dryer. Element for example gets the 220/240. If you have a 30 amp breaker with 10 gauge wire and properly rated rec., why would that not be safe for a dryer? Not exactly disagreeing, just a little confused here.


----------

